# HITH or hole in the head



## kjsotherhalf (Oct 1, 2010)

my blood parrot misteriously got these holes in his head and around his body. they look like little pin holes. i've been watching for a few days and he seems to have some on his sides now too. can anyone please tell me if this is hole in the head???


----------



## kjsotherhalf (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi
Hard to see them from the pictures.
Check out this link and see if what you're observing on your fish matches up.

http://www.worldcichlids.com/diseases/Adamhith.html

Robin


----------



## kjsotherhalf (Oct 1, 2010)

hard to tell...these pics look more like craters. my fish looks more like pinholes...


----------

